# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  متقاضيان ترميم معدل براي كنكور ٩٥

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها خسته نباشيد

هدفم از زدن اين تاپيك اين بود كه متقاضياني كه براي ترميم نمرات سوابق تحصيليوشون براي خرداد ثبت نام كردن يه جا جمع بشن و بگن چطوري ثبت نام كردن يا تو اين فرصت باقيمانده چطوري ميخونن يا اينكه چندتا درس رو نوشتن واسه ترميم و اينكه اگر تاثير معدل مثبت بشه تكليف ترميمي ها چي ميشه؟؟؟؟ آيا نمرات ارسال ميشن براي كنكور ٩٥؟؟؟

تا بعد امتحانات و جايگزين كردن نمراتمون اينجا هستيم

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشيد
> 
> هدفم از زدن اين تاپيك اين بود كه متقاضياني كه براي ترميم نمرات سوابق تحصيليوشون براي خرداد ثبت نام كردن يه جا جمع بشن و بگن چطوري ثبت نام كردن يا تو اين فرصت باقيمانده چطوري ميخونن يا اينكه چندتا درس رو نوشتن واسه ترميم و اينكه اگر تاثير معدل مثبت بشه تكليف ترميمي ها چي ميشه؟؟؟؟ آيا نمرات ارسال ميشن براي كنكور ٩٥؟؟؟
> 
> تا بعد امتحانات و جايگزين كردن نمراتمون اينجا هستيم



*سلام

واقعا تاپیک خوبیه اگه ادامه داشته باشه

من زنگ زدم به دفتر امتحانات شهرمون گفتن که وزارتخونه گفته برای کنکور 95 اعمال میشه

خودشون + مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرمون هم گفتن به احتمال 90 % اعمال میشه ...

نگارشش هم گفتن قراره به زودی انجام بشه تا اینکه سامانه باز بشه

من امروز میخوام ثبت نام کنم و کنکوری 95 هستم

اگه مثبت بشه هم باز میرم امتحانارو چون دیگه به مسئولین اعتماد ندارم*  :Yahoo (94): 

*
شما خودتون ثبت نام کردید ؟!*

----------


## biology115

دوست عزیز اینطور که معلومه اصلا قرار نیست نمرات واسه کنکور 95 استفاده بشن ...

هر کدوم از منطقه ها یه سازی واسه خودشون میزنن ...

----------


## m.l.s

> دوست عزیز اینطور که معلومه اصلا قرار نیست نمرات واسه کنکور 95 استفاده بشن ...
> 
> هر کدوم از منطقه ها یه سازی واسه خودشون میزنن ...



*سنجش میگه از آموزش و پرورش بپرسید
آموزش و پرورش هم که میگه اعمال میشه برای 95

احتمالا با سازمان سنجش همانگ کردن که میگن دیگه ...


پ.ن : باید امیدوار بود*

----------


## m.l.s

> دوست عزیز اینطور که معلومه اصلا قرار نیست نمرات واسه کنکور 95 استفاده بشن ...
> 
> هر کدوم از منطقه ها یه سازی واسه خودشون میزنن ...




*شما ثبت نام میکنید ؟*

----------


## biology115

> *شما ثبت نام میکنید ؟*


تا چندم مهلت داره دوست عزیز ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.l.s

> تا چندم مهلت داره دوست عزیز ؟؟؟؟؟



*معلوم نیست ولی اکثرا میگن تا آخر این هفته ...*

----------


## m a h s a

به 95 نمیرسه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.l.s

> به 95 نمیرسه


*چرا ؟؟ 
*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

من ثبت نام نمیکنم الان دیگ وقتش نیست بعد اگه الان خراب کنم دیگ نمیتونم درست کنم... حداقل یه سال میمونم با خیال راحت و وقت زیاد تو شهریور ماه ترمیم میکنم...

حالا شما فک کن نهایی رو خراب کنب کنکورم خراب کنی... اون موقع چی ؟

----------


## biology115

> *شما ثبت نام میکنید ؟*


حقیقتا معلوم نیست شرکت کنم یا نه ،

چون با طناب پوسیده اینا اصلا نمیشه به چاه رفت ...

میترسم شرکت کنم و واسه 95 اعمال نشه ، اونوقت کلی وقتم هدر میره ...

----------


## m.l.s

> من ثبت نام نمیکنم الان دیگ وقتش نیست بعد اگه الان خراب کنم دیگ نمیتونم درست کنم... حداقل یه سال میمونم با خیال راحت و وقت زیاد تو شهریور ماه ترمیم میکنم...
> 
> حالا شما فک کن نهایی رو خراب کنب کنکورم خراب کنی... اون موقع چی ؟


*
پشت کنکور موندن خیلی سخته ها ...

درس خوندنش رو شاید اصلا رتبه 1 شی ...

ولی خیلی اذیت میشی

خیلی خیلی خیلی ... هر چی بگم کمه

اگه 96 بری دانشگاه دیگه اون آدمی نیستی که 95 قرار بود بره دانشگاه

3 ماه مونده خواهش میکنم تلاشت رو بکن

این 3 ماه مثه یه جاده ی صافه ولی اون 12 ماه بعدش مثه یه بیابونه پر تیغه ...

امیدوارم هر تصمیمی گرفتی موفق باشی*

----------


## m.l.s

> حقیقتا معلوم نیست شرکت کنم یا نه ،
> 
> چون با طناب پوسیده اینا اصلا نمیشه به چاه رفت ...
> 
> میترسم شرکت کنم و واسه 95 اعمال نشه ، اونوقت کلی وقتم هدر میره ...



*درس هایی مثه شیمی و فیزیک و زیست رو برای کنکور خونده باشی 90 درصد کار امتحان نهاییش هم انجام دادی ...

میتونی موفق شی

ما باید همه تلاشمون رو کنیم واسه ی کنکور 95 ...

پ.ن : البته اگه نرسی به کنکور ترمیم بی معنیه ...*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

مگه ثبت نام شروع شده . هرکی واقعا ثبتنام کرده بگه - تا من بهش بگم دروغ میگه  :Yahoo (21): 
نشردریافت *در مورد مهلت ثبت‌نام، و قیمت‌ها و … هیچ اظهارنظر رسمی صورت نگرفته و خبری منتشر نشده‌است. 
همه چیز درباره‌ی ترمیم معدل : نشر دریافت*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> پشت کنکور موندن خیلی سخته ها ...
> 
> درس خوندنش رو شاید اصلا رتبه 1 شی ...
> 
> ولی خیلی اذیت میشی
> 
> خیلی خیلی خیلی ... هر چی بگم کمه
> 
> ...


با حرفت موافقم ولی الان وقتش نیست برای تشریحی سال سوم وقت بزارم..

----------


## amir200012

> مگه ثبت نام شروع شده . هرکی واقعا ثبتنام کرده بگه - تا من بهش بگم دروغ میگه 
> نشردریافت *در مورد مهلت ثبت‌نام، و قیمت‌ها و … هیچ اظهارنظر رسمی صورت نگرفته و خبری منتشر نشده‌است. 
> همه چیز درباره‌ی ترمیم معدل : نشر دریافت*


من دیروز ثبت نام کردم
چیو دروغ میگن

----------


## gigabyte2052

دوستان ببخشید مگه ترمیم معدل تو 95 اعمال میشه ؟! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## m.l.s

> دوستان ببخشید مگه ترمیم معدل تو 95 اعمال میشه ؟! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


*
به احتمال زیاد ...*

----------


## gigabyte2052

> *
> به احتمال زیاد ...*


از کجا اطلتع دارید با کسی صحبت کردید؟ 

تا کی وقته ثبت نامه؟

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

ترمیم معدل به احتمال زیاد توی 95 نمیتونه اجرایی شه یکم بیاین عاقلانه فکر کنیم...
ببینین دوستان نمرات نهایی اوایل تیر میاد خب؟...بعدش نوبت میرسه اعتراض که خودش تا تیر ماه طول میکشه حتی شاد برسه مرداد ماه 
پس اگه عاقلانه فکر کنیم بدرد 95 نمیخوره غیر اینکه هدف داشته باشی و بشینی برای 96 و ترمیم شهریور امتحان بدی امیدوارم به نا امیدی حضرت ابولفضل خدا نا امیدمون نکنه و معدل به طور کلی حذف شه 
ارزوی موفقیت دارم واسه همه دوستای کنکوریم علل خصوص دوستان فرومی کنکور

----------


## m.l.s

> ترمیم معدل به احتمال زیاد توی 95 نمیتونه اجرایی شه یکم بیاین عاقلانه فکر کنیم...
> ببینین دوستان نمرات نهایی اوایل تیر میاد خب؟...بعدش نوبت میرسه اعتراض که خودش تا تیر ماه طول میکشه حتی شاد برسه مرداد ماه 
> پس اگه عاقلانه فکر کنیم بدرد 95 نمیخوره غیر اینکه هدف داشته باشی و بشینی برای 96 و ترمیم شهریور امتحان بدی امیدوارم به نا امیدی حضرت ابولفضل خدا نا امیدمون نکنه و معدل به طور کلی حذف شه 
> ارزوی موفقیت دارم واسه همه دوستای کنکوریم علل خصوص دوستان فرومی کنکور



 :Yahoo (21): * نهایت اول تیر همه ی نمرات بعد از اعتراض اومده و ارسال میشه ...

وزارت خونه گفته اعمال میشه

مرداد دیگه چیه ؟؟؟!*

----------


## m.l.s

> از کجا اطلتع دارید با کسی صحبت کردید؟ 
> 
> تا کی وقته ثبت نامه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



*وزارتخونه گفته از آموزش و پرورش پرسیدم

سنجش میگه از آموزش و پرورش بپرسید آموزش و پرورش هم میگه آره

مهلتش هم مشخص نیست شاید تا آخر این هفته*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> * نهایت اول تیر همه ی نمرات بعد از اعتراض اومده و ارسال میشه ...
> 
> وزارت خونه گفته اعمال میشه
> 
> مرداد دیگه چیه ؟؟؟!*


از ما گفتن بود 
تازه همون نمرات نهایی پیش که 5 درصد تاثیر داره بعید میدونم بتونن تاثیر بدن مگه الکیه
میدونین چقدر بررسی داره 
بهر حال من نظرمو گفتم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.l.s

> با حرفت موافقم ولی الان وقتش نیست برای تشریحی سال سوم وقت بزارم..


*
اگه وضعیت کنکور خوب نباشه حق با توئه ...*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> من دیروز ثبت نام کردم
> چیو دروغ میگن


من با منبع پست دادم که هنوز زمان اجراییش ابلاغ نشده چه جوری ثبت نام کردی ( دیروزم که رفته بودم اونا هم بهم همینو گفتن)

----------


## nacli

> ترمیم معدل به احتمال زیاد توی 95 نمیتونه اجرایی شه یکم بیاین عاقلانه فکر کنیم...
> ببینین دوستان نمرات نهایی اوایل تیر میاد خب؟...بعدش نوبت میرسه اعتراض که خودش تا تیر ماه طول میکشه حتی شاد برسه مرداد ماه 
> پس اگه عاقلانه فکر کنیم بدرد 95 نمیخوره غیر اینکه هدف داشته باشی و بشینی برای 96 و ترمیم شهریور امتحان بدی امیدوارم به نا امیدی حضرت ابولفضل خدا نا امیدمون نکنه و معدل به طور کلی حذف شه 
> ارزوی موفقیت دارم واسه همه دوستای کنکوریم علل خصوص دوستان فرومی کنکور


نمرات نهایی پیش هم همین روند رو باید طی کنند دیگه. چطور اونا میشه اینا نمیشه؟؟؟

----------


## nacli

> من با منبع پست دادم که هنوز زمان اجراییش ابلاغ نشده چه جوری ثبت نام کردی ( دیروزم که رفته بودم اونا هم بهم همینو گفتن)


منم دیروز ثبت نام کردم. گفت ولی هنوز سامانه ثبت نام باز نشده . ما مدارک و درخواست شما رو ب صورت کاغذی ثبت میکنیم اگه سامانه ایجاد شد، ثبت نام میشید اگه هم نشد ک هیچی دیگه. هزینه هم نگرفت چون هنوز مشخص نشده که هزینه اش چقدره

----------


## nacli

دوستانی که میگن تشریحی خوندن خیلی فرق داره با خوندن واسه کنکور!
بخدا من امروز صبح بدون هیچ پیش زمینه ای همینطوری الکی نهایی خرداد 94 و 93 حسابان رو دانلود کردم از خودم امتحان گرفتم بعد با پاسخنامه چک کردم،93 رو 20 و 94 رو 19 گرفتم. اون یه نمره هم واسه سوال آخر بود که در مورد آهنگ تغییر مساحت بود. اولش فکر کردم مثل سوالای بهینه سازیه واسه همین ولش کردم اما وقتی جواب رو دیدم، باید مشتق میگرفتی همین
پس میبینیم که اگه کسی واسه کنکورش خوب خونده باشه، نهایی رو هم مث آب خوردن نمره کامل میگیره

----------


## 23046461

سلام دوستان . من امروز رفتم بر ثبت نام گفتش یا کارت پایان خدمت داشته باشی یا اینکه دفترچه تو پس کن بعد برگ سبز اون رو بیار . من رو ثبت نام نکرد . چی کار کنم . در ضمن متولد تیر 76 هستم

----------


## nacli

> سلام دوستان . من امروز رفتم بر ثبت نام گفتش یا کارت پایان خدمت داشته باشی یا اینکه دفترچه تو پس کن بعد برگ سبز اون رو بیار . من رو ثبت نام نکرد . چی کار کنم . در ضمن متولد تیر 76 هستم


معافیت تحصیلی نگرفتی مگه؟

----------


## 23046461

دارم ولی قبول نمی کنه . میگه اون برگه برای دانش آموزانی هست که سن شون برای سربازی رسیده ولی تو مدرسه دارن درس میخونن نه برای پشت کنکوری ها

----------


## nacli

> دارم ولی قبول نمی کنه . میگه اون برگه برای دانش آموزانی هست که سن شون برای سربازی رسیده ولی تو مدرسه دارن درس میخونن نه برای پشت کنکوری ها


بهشون بگو تو برگه معافیت تحصیلی، زده تا تیر 95 معافم وقتی معافم چطور کارت پایان خدمت بگیرم؟ 
من خودم دیروز رفتم ثبت نام کردم معافیت تحصیلی قبول کرد

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> منم دیروز ثبت نام کردم. گفت ولی هنوز سامانه ثبت نام باز نشده . ما مدارک و درخواست شما رو ب صورت کاغذی ثبت میکنیم اگه سامانه ایجاد شد، ثبت نام میشید اگه هم نشد ک هیچی دیگه. هزینه هم نگرفت چون هنوز مشخص نشده که هزینه اش چقدره


دمت گرم- منم منظورم همین بود - بچه ها الکی شلوغش کردن  (به خاطر این عصبانی شدم که میگفتن مهلتش داره تموم میشه - هنوز شروع نشده چه جوری باید تموم شه)

----------


## mpaarshin

> *سلام
> 
> واقعا تاپیک خوبیه اگه ادامه داشته باشه
> 
> من زنگ زدم به دفتر امتحانات شهرمون گفتن که وزارتخونه گفته برای کنکور 95 اعمال میشه
> 
> خودشون + مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرمون هم گفتن به احتمال 90 % اعمال میشه ...
> 
> نگارشش هم گفتن قراره به زودی انجام بشه تا اینکه سامانه باز بشه
> ...


نه فردا ايشالا

----------


## 3anam

سلام کسی میدونه چه مدارکی روباید برای ثبت نام ببریم ؟

----------


## nacli

> سلام کسی میدونه چه مدارکی روباید برای ثبت نام ببریم ؟


اصل کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی متوسطه
اصل و تصاویر گواهی موقت قبولی متوسطه یا گواهینامه پایان تحصیلات متوسطه
کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت تحصیلی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
اصل و تصویر صفحه اول شناسنامه و کارت ملی
4 تا عکس(مثل اینکه شهرای دیگه 6 تا خواستن)

----------


## AlirezA 1522

سلام امروز تو شهر ما سامانه ثبت نام ترمیم معدل باز شد یعنی قبلا ترمیم رو بصورت کاغذی ثبت نام می کردند ولی امروز سامانش هم باز شد

----------


## samasama

ثبت نام کنید سامانه باز شده

----------


## Amir h

پس اگه سامانه باز شده باشه ترمیم معدل حتماً نمراتش تو کنکور 95 و 96 تاثیر داده میشه در حالی که هنوز برخی فکر میکنند این طرح الکیه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## *Yousef*

تا کی وقت هست؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## samasama

والا ب من گفتن تا فردا باید با انتخاب واحد بچه های سوم ثبت بشه

----------


## *Yousef*

من الان رفتم پرسیدم؛ گفتن تا بعد از ظهر دقت داری مدارکتو بیاری

----------


## m.l.s

*خداروشکر سامانه باز شد 

و به احتمال بسیار زیاد به کنکور 95 هم میرسه

من امروز بعد از ظهر ثبت نام میکنم

قرار بود دیروز ثبت نام کنم صبر کردم تا مطمئن شم ...*

----------


## m.l.s

> تا کی وقت هست؟؟؟؟؟؟


*بچه ها اگه میخواید ترمیم معدل رو از دست ندید عجله کنید ...

همونطور که دوستان اشاره کردن :

سامانه باز شده و به زودی فرصت انتخاب واحد تمومه

موفق باشیم همه 
*

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها من اگه بخوام شهریور امتحان بدم الان باید ثبت نام کنم سریع بگین اگه قراره الان ثبت نام کنم سریع برم

----------


## m.l.s

> بچه ها من اگه بخوام شهریور امتحان بدم الان باید ثبت نام کنم سریع بگین اگه قراره الان ثبت نام کنم سریع برم


*

نه عزیزم الآن ثبت نام کنی باید بری از 25 اردیبهشت امتحان بدی !

شهریور فکر کنم از اواسط تیر شروع میشه ثبت نامش*

----------


## samasama

بچه ها شما چنتا درس امتحان میدین معدلاتون چه جوریه?من فردا میرم اما نمیدونم چیارو امتحان بدم همه نمره هام پایینه

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها كدوم درساتون رو ترميم ميكنين؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام . دوستان در مورد ترمیم بهتره فقط اون درسایی که افتضاح هست ( معمولا زیر 15 16 ) رو برای ترمیم استفاده کنین نه هر درسی که دم دستتون اومد .
> توجه داشته باشین دروس تخصصی در اولویت هستن چون ضرایب بالاتری در کنکور دارن و بالا گرفتن اون دروس قطعا تراز بهتری به شما میده !
> *
> خطاب به اونایی که کنکور اصلی رو گذاشتن سال دیگه ولی امسال هم میخواین برای محک زدن خودتون کنکور بدین . میتونید طی چند مرحله ترمیم معدل انجام بدین تا از حس کنکور دور نباشین و همچنین به کنکوری خوندنتون لطمه نخوره . 
> مثلا 2 تا درس این مرحله ، 2 تا درس شهریور ، 2 تا درس .....*


امكان اينكه دو تا درس الان امتحان بدن دو تا درس شهريور وجود نداره من پرسيدم صرفا يكبار ميتوني چه يدونه امتحان بدي چه ده تا

----------


## Hossein.A

> امكان اينكه دو تا درس الان امتحان بدن دو تا درس شهريور وجود نداره من پرسيدم صرفا يكبار ميتوني چه يدونه امتحان بدي چه ده تا


مطممئنین این موضوع رو ؟
چون من چیزی در مورد این مسئله ندیدم تاحالا و فقط گفتن که هر داوطلب در هر درس فقط یکبار میتونه امتحان بده و بس ! اما در مورد شرکت کردن در چند مر حله با دروس متفاوت حرفی نزدن !

----------


## mpaarshin

> مطممئنین این موضوع رو ؟
> چون من چیزی در مورد این مسئله ندیدم تاحالا و فقط گفتن که هر داوطلب در هر درس فقط یکبار میتونه امتحان بده و بس ! اما در مورد شرکت کردن در چند مر حله با دروس متفاوت حرفی نزدن !


كجا دقيقا اين حرف رو زدن كه هر داوطلب در هر درس يكبار ميتونه؟؟؟ 
تو بخشنامه گفته صرفا يكبار ميتونه امتحان بده حالا چه يكي چه ده تا درخواست ترميم فقط يكبار ميشه داد

----------


## Hossein.A

> كجا دقيقا اين حرف رو زدن كه هر داوطلب در هر درس يكبار ميتونه؟؟؟ 
> تو بخشنامه گفته صرفا يكبار ميتونه امتحان بده حالا چه يكي چه ده تا درخواست ترميم فقط يكبار ميشه داد


بله حرفتون درسته . من دوباره بخشنامه رو نگاه کردم . پست رو پاک میکنم یوقت دوستان اشتباه نکنن با حرف من . 
ممنون از شما دوست عزیز

----------


## samasama

اره ب منم گفتن فقط ۱بار میتونی امتحان بدی و این که معدلت عوض نمیشه صرفا واسه کنکورت نمره ها میره ب جای قبلیا

----------


## mpaarshin

بياين بگين چه درساييتون رو امتحان دادين دوباره

----------


## *Yousef*

اقا من رفتم اموزش پرورش، گفتن ک برا امثال تاثیری نداره،
بیکارم مگه الکی پول بدم

----------


## mpaarshin

> اقا من رفتم اموزش پرورش، گفتن ک برا امثال تاثیری نداره،
> بیکارم مگه الکی پول بدم


براي ما كه ميگن تاثير داره

----------


## *Yousef*

> براي ما كه ميگن تاثير داره


نه اقاجان تاثیر نداره، پول و وقت الکی نذارین

----------


## mpaarshin

> نه اقاجان تاثیر نداره، پول و وقت الکی نذارین


يعني نمرات ميگيريم تو كنكور تاثير نداره؟؟؟ شما صد در صد مطمئني؟؟؟

----------


## m.l.s

> نه اقاجان تاثیر نداره، پول و وقت الکی نذارین



*برای ما هم میگن تاثیر داره ...

میتونی از جاهای دیگه هم بپرسی

نگران نباش . بقیه هم نگران نکن*

----------


## m.l.s

> يعني نمرات ميگيريم تو كنكور تاثير نداره؟؟؟ شما صد در صد مطمئني؟؟؟



*شما مگه ثبت نام نکردی ؟؟

چرا انقد شک میکنی به همه چی ؟؟

اکثرا میگن تاثیر داره ...

مثه اینکه سامانه باز شده ها*

----------


## samasama

منم از اموزش و پرورش پرسیدم گفت تاثیر داشتن یا نداشتنش کاری ب ما نداره فقط مجری هستیم پس اونی ک ب شما گفته نظر شخصیش بوده ممکن هست درست باشه ممکن هم هست نباشه

----------


## gigabyte2052

دوستان تا کي وقت ثبت نام ترميم معدل هست ؟

----------


## *Yousef*

کاملا ۵۰-۵۰ هستش اینکه برای ۹۵ی ها نمرات جدید لحاظ بشه یا نه، باز شدن سامانه هیچ ربطی نداره،
تازه خود اموزش پرورش من حضوری رفتم گفتن به ما گفتن فقط ثبت نام کنیم،یکیشونم گفت ک ۹۶ ب بعد لحاظ میشه.

----------


## mpaarshin

> کاملا ۵۰-۵۰ هستش اینکه برای ۹۵ی ها نمرات جدید لحاظ بشه یا نه، باز شدن سامانه هیچ ربطی نداره،
> تازه خود اموزش پرورش من حضوری رفتم گفتن به ما گفتن فقط ثبت نام کنیم،یکیشونم گفت ک ۹۶ ب بعد لحاظ میشه.


من كه تهرانم پرسيدم گفتن كه اصن زودتر بخشنامه رو دادن و زودتر كاراشو انجام دادن كه به ٩٥ برسونيم

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> من كه تهرانم پرسيدم گفتن كه اصن زودتر بخشنامه رو دادن و زودتر كاراشو انجام دادن كه به ٩٥ برسونيم


من میترسم نباشه برای 95 :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mpaarshin

> من میترسم نباشه برای 95


به شما چي گفتن؟

----------


## mohamad.b

سلام دوستان من رفتم واسه تزمیم ثبت نام کنم گفتن مدارکتو بیارو تمومه....(هر درسی هم 30 تومن نامردا .. )
اینکه اگه نمره ات کمتر از قبلا بشه تاثیر داده نمیشه قطعیه؟؟شابد  چون تشریحی نخوندم یه دفعه زد و  کمتر اوردم: /
و بنظرتون بین دروس عمومی به نمره کم دارم میارزه اونم ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## mpaarshin

مم رفتم ثبت نام كردم چقدر اومده بودن واسه ثبت نام

----------


## fantom

اغا من امسال پیش بودم هم میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟ یا فقط فارغ التحصیلان؟

----------


## biology115

> مم رفتم ثبت نام كردم چقدر اومده بودن واسه ثبت نام


سلام ، نگفت تا کی مهلت داره ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سلام ، نگفت تا کی مهلت داره ؟؟؟؟؟


هنوز ثبت نام شروع نشده - هم قیمت معلوم نشده - اینا پیش ثبت نام هستن

----------


## biology115

> هنوز ثبت نام شروع نشده - هم قیمت معلوم نشده - اینا پیش ثبت نام هستن


واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟

پس با این اوصاف ...

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> پس با این اوصاف ...


آره داداش - چند روز قبل خودم رفتم ثبت نام - گفتن هنوز رسمی نیست و پیش ثبتنامه  منم ثبت نام نکردم - اگه بخاد شروع بشه آموزشو پروش باید اطلاعیه بده - درسته؟

----------


## salour

> آره داداش - چند روز قبل خودم رفتم ثبت نام - گفتن هنوز رسمی نیست و پیش ثبتنامه  منم ثبت نام نکردم - اگه بخاد شروع بشه آموزشو پروش باید اطلاعیه بده - درسته؟



ن عزیزم
برو ثبت نام کن حتما همین امروز
اخرین مهلتش امروز بودش
اینهمه اطلاع رسانی اموزش و پرورش توی مدارس و اینا جیه پس!!

----------


## DARKSIDER

آقا اصلا این نمره های جدید واسه 95 تاثیر داره یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟از کجا میدونید تاثیر میدن حتما؟ :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## m.l.s

> آره داداش - چند روز قبل خودم رفتم ثبت نام - گفتن هنوز رسمی نیست و پیش ثبتنامه  منم ثبت نام نکردم - اگه بخاد شروع بشه آموزشو پروش باید اطلاعیه بده - درسته؟


*نه درست نیست !!

شما هنوز نمیدونی که دیروز ثبت نام ها رسمی شد ؟؟؟

امروز آخرین مهلته برو ثبت نام کن*

----------


## m.l.s

> واقعا ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> پس با این اوصاف ...


*
نه !

ثبت نام رسمی شده

دوستمون اطلاعاتش مال چند روز پیشه !!*

----------


## Mr Sky

*با سلام
من شهریور میخوام متقاضی بشم
.
.
.
سه تا از درسا رو بالای 19/25 شدم..بنظرتون این سه تا رو هم ترمیم کنم....چون احساس میکنم با اومدن ترمیم دیگه همه معدلا رو 20 کنن؟؟؟؟*

----------


## biology115

حالا واقعا ترمیم واسه کنکور 95 به درد میخوره ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> حالا واقعا ترمیم واسه کنکور 95 به درد میخوره ؟؟؟؟؟


فک نکنم مشکلی باشه خودشونم میگن که نمرات رو به سنجش میفرستیم و جایگزین قبلی میکنیم

----------


## mahdi100

تو شهر ما که نیست فعلا

----------


## Unknown Soldier

فوري - فوري

قابل توجه مدارس دوره دوم متوسطه و هنرستانهاي فني و حرفه اي:
به اطلاع می رسانم سامانه فاینال برای ثبت اطلاعات دانش آموزان شركت كننده در امتحانات نهايي خردادماه 95 تا  چهارشنبه 8 ارديبهشت95  فعال ميباشد. لذا مدارس فقط تا اين تاريخ مهلت دارند اطلاعات را در سامانه فاينال ثبت نمايند.
تذكر مهم: در ارسال اطلاعات به سامانه فاينال دقت شود چون پس از ارسال، امكان اصلاح وجود ندارد.

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> *نه درست نیست !!
> 
> شما هنوز نمیدونی که دیروز ثبت نام ها رسمی شد ؟؟؟
> 
> امروز آخرین مهلته برو ثبت نام کن*


آبجی یه لینک بزار به عنوان مدرک - من که کلی دنبالش گشتم- الکی مردمو نترسونین تو رو خدا خودمون کنکور داریم بسمونه همین دیروز کلی بحث کردم

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> فوري - فوري
> 
> قابل توجه مدارس دوره دوم متوسطه و هنرستانهاي فني و حرفه اي:
> به اطلاع می رسانم سامانه فاینال برای ثبت اطلاعات دانش آموزان شركت كننده در امتحانات نهايي خردادماه 95 تا  چهارشنبه 8 ارديبهشت95  فعال ميباشد. لذا مدارس فقط تا اين تاريخ مهلت دارند اطلاعات را در سامانه فاينال ثبت نمايند.
> تذكر مهم: در ارسال اطلاعات به سامانه فاينال دقت شود چون پس از ارسال، امكان اصلاح وجود ندارد.


این سامانه که برای یه چیز دیگست

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> تو شهر ما که نیست فعلا


به نظر من که یه عده ای دارن سود جویی میکنن - طبق اخبار نشر دریافت که کاملا بروزه - هنوز قیمتی اعلام نشده اما دارن از مردم پول میگیرن

----------


## m.l.s

> به نظر من که یه عده ای دارن سود جویی میکنن - طبق اخبار نشر دریافت که کاملا بروزه - هنوز قیمتی اعلام نشده اما دارن از مردم پول میگیرن



*پیش خودت فکر کردی که به من گفتی آبجی ؟؟

بعدشم به جای رفتن به سایت و بحث اینجا میرفتی یه سر مدرسه بزرگسال امروز

مهلت انتخاب واحد داشت تموم میشد خوب ...

مثه اینکه 25 ام امتحانا شروع میشه ها

چه اصراری داری که هنوز سامانه ندارن ؟؟

یعنی وقعا انتظار داری آموزش و پرورش توی سایتش بزنه که سامانمون باز شد ؟؟

میخواستی ثبت نام بکنی میرفتی امروز !

اینقد سردرگمی الکی ایجاد نکنید !!*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> *پیش خودت فکر کردی که به من گفتی آبجی ؟؟
> 
> بعدشم به جای رفتن به سایت و بحث اینجا میرفتی یه سر مدرسه بزرگسال امروز
> 
> مهلت انتخاب رشته داشت تموم یشد خوب ؟؟
> 
> مثه اینکه 25 ام امتحانا شروع میشه ها
> 
> چه اصراری داری که هنوز سامانه ندارن ؟؟
> ...


ببشخید بهت توهین کردم قصدی نداشتم  :Yahoo (4):  بخاطر آواتارت بود
رئیس یکی از مدرسه های بزرگ سالان شهرمون آشنای بابامه - اون گفت هر وقت که ثبت نام شروع بشه خودم خبر میدم - هنوز که خبری نداده

----------


## mpaarshin

امروز به من گفتن كه سامانه اي باز نشده ولي حتما باز ميشه بعد كلي اومده بودن ثبت نام نه يكي دو نفر

----------


## rez657

عاقا من پرسیدم میگن تاثیر داده نمی شود یعنی چی چیکار کنیم هنو تو شهرمون ج درست نمی دن

----------


## shahravan

*من که دیروز چهارشنبه 8 اردیبهشت رفتم ثبت نام کردم ، سامانه باز بود . مدیر مدرسه ی بزرگسالان گفتش که امروز آخرین مهلته اما برای دوستم ، سامانه خطا داد و مدیر مدرسه هم زنگ زد یکجایی ، اونا گفتن شنبه اطلاعاتش رو ثبت کن ! برای هر درس ، 25 هزار تومان گرفت + 40 هزار تومان شهریه ثابت . 
دیروز یه تاپیک زدم و گفتم که آخرین مهلته اما امروز متوجه شدم که متأسفانه مسئولین سایت کنکور ، اون تاپیکم رو حذف کرده اند !*

----------


## Ali__S

سلام دوستان یعنی شنبه نمیشه ثبت نام کرد؟؟؟اگه ترمیمو واسه کنکور96 بخوایم چی دیگه وقت ثبت نام نداره؟

----------


## -AMiN-

ینی دیگه نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم امروز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کسی خبر داره؟

----------


## loveooooops

یه زنگ بزنید بخش امتحانات نهایی آموزش پرورش ناحیه ی خودتون ببینید هنوزم وقت هست یا نه  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## shahravan

*سلام. من چهارشنبه رفتم ثبت نام کردم منتها وقتی اطلاعات دوستم وارد سامانه نشد و خطا داد ريال مدیر زنگ زد یه جایی ، گفتن اطلاعاتش رو شنبه ثبت کن ؛ یعنی امروز شنبه ، سامانه بازه . اگه مسئولش گفت باز نیست ، باور نکنید و اصرار کنید که چک کنه ... . هزینه ی هر درس ، 25 هزار تومان است + 40 هزار تومان ثابت . مدارک هم ، کپی شناسنامه ، کارت ملی ، مدرک دیپلم و 6 قطعه عکس ، همچنین وضعیت نظام وظیفه برا فارغ التحصیلان . کارت ورود به جلسه رو هم مدیر مدرسه گفتش که چهارشنبه این هفته میدیم.*

----------


## maryam.23

سلام دیپلم ریاضیم میشه واسه کنکور تجربی ترمیم کرد ؟ و قانونش کلیه یا فقط واسه کنکور 95 ؟

----------


## Amir h

> سلام دوستان یعنی شنبه نمیشه ثبت نام کرد؟؟؟اگه ترمیمو واسه کنکور96 بخوایم چی دیگه وقت ثبت نام نداره؟


کسی نمیدونه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

ترميميا شيمي و عربي رو چند ميشين؟

----------


## nacli

عربی 19
شیمی 19 تا 19.5
امتحان بعدی ک ثبت نام کردم، جبره. دو دلم که بخونم واسش یا ن. الان پا در هواست وضعیتمون. مشخص نیست نمرات تاثیر داده میشن یا ن. میترسم وقت بزارم بعد بگن تاثیر نمیدیم. ادبیات رو هم ثبت نام کرده بودم ک کلا بیخیالش شدم چون خیلی جزئیات ریز داره

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> عربی 19
> شیمی 19 تا 19.5
> امتحان بعدی ک ثبت نام کردم، جبره. دو دلم که بخونم واسش یا ن. الان پا در هواست وضعیتمون. مشخص نیست نمرات تاثیر داده میشن یا ن. میترسم وقت بزارم بعد بگن تاثیر نمیدیم. ادبیات رو هم ثبت نام کرده بودم ک کلا بیخیالش شدم چون خیلی جزئیات ریز داره


من کلا انصراف دادم کنکور مهم تره اینا معلوم نیست تاثیییر بدن این اخرین فرصته برای کنکور اما ترمیم الان جاش نیست

----------


## mpaarshin

> من کلا انصراف دادم کنکور مهم تره اینا معلوم نیست تاثیییر بدن این اخرین فرصته برای کنکور اما ترمیم الان جاش نیست


انصراف بدی اون حق استفادت از ترمیم باطل نمیشه؟ الان من دوتا امتحان داذم دیگه نمیتونم انصراف بدم؟

----------


## nacli

> من کلا انصراف دادم کنکور مهم تره اینا معلوم نیست تاثیییر بدن این اخرین فرصته برای کنکور اما ترمیم الان جاش نیست


آدم وسوسه میشه آخه ک از تاثیر مثبتش استفاده کنه. خودمو اینطوری توجیح-توجیه میکنم ک اینا نمیتونن امتحان بگیرن و بعد بگن تاثیر نمیدیم...

----------


## mpaarshin

> عربی 19
> شیمی 19 تا 19.5
> امتحان بعدی ک ثبت نام کردم، جبره. دو دلم که بخونم واسش یا ن. الان پا در هواست وضعیتمون. مشخص نیست نمرات تاثیر داده میشن یا ن. میترسم وقت بزارم بعد بگن تاثیر نمیدیم. ادبیات رو هم ثبت نام کرده بودم ک کلا بیخیالش شدم چون خیلی جزئیات ریز داره


بابا تو نمراتت خوبه من نمیدونم چرا اصن اومدی ترمیم ننره زیر ۱۷ تاثیرش منفیه بالای ۱۷ تاثیرش مثبته
ولی امسال که مث اینکه مثبت شد ماش میشد انصراف داد

----------


## nacli

> بابا تو نمراتت خوبه من نمیدونم چرا اصن اومدی ترمیم ننره زیر ۱۷ تاثیرش منفیه بالای ۱۷ تاثیرش مثبته
> ولی امسال که مث اینکه مثبت شد ماش میشد انصراف داد


بابا من اگه پارسال معدلم 19 بود الان برق یا مکانیک امیرکبیر یا علم و صنعت داشتم میخوندم

----------


## mpaarshin

> بابا من اگه پارسال معدلم 19 بود الان برق یا مکانیک امیرکبیر یا علم و صنعت داشتم میخوندم


میشه با نمراتی که داری جبران کرد پایین نبودن که کسی میره ترمیم که نمراتش جای جبران نداشته باشه تو کنکور معمولا زیر ۱۷ من عربیم رو بد دادم متاسفانه نمیدونم چه خاکی تو سرم بریزم شیمی هم فوقش یه نمره بیاد بالاتر بالای ۱۸ اینا

----------


## nacli

> میشه با نمراتی که داری جبران کرد پایین نبودن که کسی میره ترمیم که نمراتش جای جبران نداشته باشه تو کنکور معمولا زیر ۱۷ من عربیم رو بد دادم متاسفانه نمیدونم چه خاکی تو سرم بریزم شیمی هم فوقش یه نمره بیاد بالاتر بالای ۱۸ اینا


منم عربی رو فقط بخاطر اعتماد ب نفس کهکشانی ام خراب کردم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  18.75 بودم میشم 19. فکرشو کن دو روز وقت بزاری ترجمه بخونی بعد بری قواعد گند بزنی . فقط 25 صدم بیشتر از قبل  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mpaarshin

> منم عربی رو فقط بخاطر اعتماد ب نفس کهکشانی ام خراب کردم  18.75 بودم میشم 19. فکرشو کن دو روز وقت بزاری ترجمه بخونی بعد بری قواعد گند بزنی . فقط 25 صدم بیشتر از قبل


اقا یه سوالی تو شیمی اگه راه رو رفته باشی مثلا تبدیل لیتر به مول و این چیزا بعدش جواب غلط باشه نمره به اون تبدیلات و اینا میدن؟

----------


## iamshakh

> اقا یه سوالی تو شیمی اگه راه رو رفته باشی مثلا تبدیل لیتر به مول و این چیزا بعدش جواب غلط باشه نمره به اون تبدیلات و اینا میدن؟


قاعدتا باید بدن. دوستان این ترمیمو جدی بگیرین شرافتا،هرکس یک بار حق ترمیم داره،کار اینام مشخص نیست.تاثیر مثبت باشه عملا ترمیم باد هواس،چون فوق فوقش 20 نفر جا به حا کنه! اما مستقیم باشه،دهنو سرویس میکنه.
شخصا البته معتقدم سنجش هیچوقت دوباره اجازه ویرایش اطلاعتمون و دادن کد سوابق تحصیلیه جدیدو نمیده و الکی زحمت میکشیم.

----------


## SkyWalker313

اقا من رفتم از مدرسه پرسیدم میگه حرفش هست ولی اصلن بخش نامه ای هیچی نیومده در موردش گفت اصلن چیزی به اسم ترمیم معدل اصلا نداریم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nacli

> اقا یه سوالی تو شیمی اگه راه رو رفته باشی مثلا تبدیل لیتر به مول و این چیزا بعدش جواب غلط باشه نمره به اون تبدیلات و اینا میدن؟


آره البته اگه عددایی ک تو تبدیل ها گذاشته باشی درست باشن

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> اقا یه سوالی تو شیمی اگه راه رو رفته باشی مثلا تبدیل لیتر به مول و این چیزا بعدش جواب غلط باشه نمره به اون تبدیلات و اینا میدن؟


شما یکم احتمال می دی که بمونی کنکور 96؟یا امسال صد در صد می ری؟

----------


## nacli

> قاعدتا باید بدن. دوستان این ترمیمو جدی بگیرین شرافتا،هرکس یک بار حق ترمیم داره،کار اینام مشخص نیست.تاثیر مثبت باشه عملا ترمیم باد هواس،چون فوق فوقش 20 نفر جا به حا کنه! اما مستقیم باشه،دهنو سرویس میکنه.
> شخصا البته معتقدم سنجش هیچوقت دوباره اجازه ویرایش اطلاعتمون و دادن کد سوابق تحصیلیه جدیدو نمیده و الکی زحمت میکشیم.


تو اون طرحی ک میخواستن سه شنبه هفته قبل تصویب کنن، بند 6 اومده بود ک آموزش و پرورش موظفه امتحانات جبران نمرات رو برگزار کنه و اگه برگزار نکنه ب مرجاع قانونی میدیمش و از این حرفا. نامردا متن طرحی ک دیروز تصویب کردن رو نذاشتن ک ببینیم این بند 6 هنوزم هست توش یا نه

----------


## mpaarshin

> قاعدتا باید بدن. دوستان این ترمیمو جدی بگیرین شرافتا،هرکس یک بار حق ترمیم داره،کار اینام مشخص نیست.تاثیر مثبت باشه عملا ترمیم باد هواس،چون فوق فوقش 20 نفر جا به حا کنه! اما مستقیم باشه،دهنو سرویس میکنه.
> شخصا البته معتقدم سنجش هیچوقت دوباره اجازه ویرایش اطلاعتمون و دادن کد سوابق تحصیلیه جدیدو نمیده و الکی زحمت میکشیم.


کاش میشد انصراف داد بابا تاثیرم مثبت شد رفت باید فقط بیست شد تا تاثیر بژاره اونم خیلی کمه

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما یکم احتمال می دی که بمونی کنکور 96؟یا امسال صد در صد می ری؟


به هیچ وجه من الوجود نمیمونم

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> اقا من رفتم از مدرسه پرسیدم میگه حرفش هست ولی اصلن بخش نامه ای هیچی نیومده در موردش گفت اصلن چیزی به اسم ترمیم معدل اصلا نداریم


اون مدرستون تو خواب زمستانییه هم بخشنامه اومده و هم واسه خرداد ثبت نام کردند الان هم دوستان دارن امتحان می دن

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> به هیچ وجه من الوجود نمیمونم


پس چرا نگرانی امسال که تاثیر مثبته

----------


## mpaarshin

> آره البته اگه عددایی ک تو تبدیل ها گذاشته باشی درست باشن


اره اونا که درست بودن ولی معلوم نیست یهو نمیدن البته باید بدن

----------


## mpaarshin

> پس چرا نگرانی امسال که تاثیر مثبته


خب الان امتحان ترمیم دارم میدم اگه مثبت باشه که هست البته الکی داریم امتحان میدیم چون شما بیست هم بگیری اونقدرا تاثیر نداره

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا ترمیم مدرک پیشم میخواد ؟؟_

----------


## nacli

> خب الان امتحان ترمیم دارم میدم اگه مثبت باشه که هست البته الکی داریم امتحان میدیم چون شما بیست هم بگیری اونقدرا تاثیر نداره


باو دست کم نگیر معدلو!!! خیلی تاثیر داره. من پارسال 1600 شدم . با تخمین رتبه گزینه دو، معدلم رو 19 وارد کردم زد رتبه ات بین 600 تا 700 میشه !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> خب الان امتحان ترمیم دارم میدم اگه مثبت باشه که هست البته الکی داریم امتحان میدیم چون شما بیست هم بگیری اونقدرا تاثیر نداره


یه سوال دارم تو اون کارت ورود به جلسه که بهت دادن نوشتن که امتحانات مربوط به ترمیم است با چیزی ننوشتن ؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> باو دست کم نگیر معدلو!!! خیلی تاثیر داره. من پارسال 1600 شدم . با تخمین رتبه گزینه دو، معدلم رو 19 وارد کردم زد رتبه ات بین 600 تا 700 میشه !!!!!!!!!!!!


دوست عزیز پارسال با امسال زمین تا اسمون فرق داره پارسال معدل مستقیم رود امسال مثبته

----------


## mpaarshin

> یه سوال دارم تو اون کارت ورود به جلسه که بهت دادن نوشتن که امتحانات مربوط به ترمیم است با چیزی ننوشتن ؟


هیچی ننوشتن عادیه فقط بزرگساله

----------


## mpaarshin

> باو دست کم نگیر معدلو!!! خیلی تاثیر داره. من پارسال 1600 شدم . با تخمین رتبه گزینه دو، معدلم رو 19 وارد کردم زد رتبه ات بین 600 تا 700 میشه !!!!!!!!!!!!


اون اصلا درست نیست همین پسره اوقاجلو بود؟ تو انجمن هست نمراتشو زدم درصداشم زدم داد ۹۰۰ در صورتی که ۴۰۰ شده

----------


## mpaarshin

> باو دست کم نگیر معدلو!!! خیلی تاثیر داره. من پارسال 1600 شدم . با تخمین رتبه گزینه دو، معدلم رو 19 وارد کردم زد رتبه ات بین 600 تا 700 میشه !!!!!!!!!!!!


اون اصلا درست نیست همین پسره اوجاقلو بود؟ تو انجمن هست نمراتشو زدم درصداشم زدم داد ۹۰۰ در صورتی که ۴۰۰ شده

----------


## nacli

> دوست عزیز پارسال با امسال زمین تا اسمون فرق داره پارسال معدل مستقیم رود امسال مثبته


اتفاقا فرق جندانی نداره (واسه رتبه های زیر هزار) . اونایی ک معدلشون بالاست راحت تر بالا میان دیگه

----------


## nacli

> اون اصلا درست نیست همین پسره اوجاقلو بود؟ تو انجمن هست نمراتشو زدم درصداشم زدم داد ۹۰۰ در صورتی که ۴۰۰ شده


اتفاقا من درصدا و نمره اصلی خودمو وارد کردم داد 1500 تا 1700. درست بود

----------


## mpaarshin

> اتفاقا من درصدا و نمره اصلی خودمو وارد کردم داد 1500 تا 1700. درست بود


شاید ریاضی با تجربی فرق داره

----------


## nacli

ولی خداییش خیلی حس بدیه. مردم دارن جمع بندی میکنن ما باید تشریحی بخونیم

----------


## mpaarshin

> ولی خداییش خیلی حس بدیه. مردم دارن جمع بندی میکنن ما باید تشریحی بخونیم


دقیقا من زیستمم یسری مباحثش مونده بعدش نمره هم مثبت تاثیر داره اصن خیلی ضرر کردیم خدایی کاش زودتر میگفتن مثبته
انصراف نمیشه داد؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> دقیقا من زیستمم یسری مباحثش مونده بعدش نمره هم مثبت تاثیر داره اصن خیلی ضرر کردیم خدایی کاش زودتر میگفتن مثبته
> انصراف نمیشه داد؟


اگه امتحانات نری چه اتفاقی می افته؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

> اون مدرستون تو خواب زمستانییه هم بخشنامه اومده و هم واسه خرداد ثبت نام کردند الان هم دوستان دارن امتحان می دن


چی بگم والا اینجوری که معلومه باس برم خود اموزش پرورش

----------

